# Las Vegas Wedding Photographer



## RMTac (Apr 9, 2013)

My wife and I run a photography business specializing in Weddings, bridals, engagements, etc...

http://www.sw-studios.com/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/SW-Studios/

Like us on facebook and we will like you back (just send us a message with your link)


----------

